# I have hydrophobic soil... looking for suggestions



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I would really appreciate any suggestions for a good wetting agent/soil surfactant that I can apply with a hose end sprayer. My soil repels water in areas. I'd like to find apply something to help. Thanks!


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

Simple Lawn Solutions Soil Loosener

N-EXT Air-8

Baby shampoo (no dyes or scents, you just want the sodium laureth sulfate)

All should work for allowing water to penetrate deeper into the soil.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I've had great success with just using V05 shampoo.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @MarshalOfFire and @bradleymichael. I applied the SLS Soil Loosener back in early May and saw no difference. I just applied Air-8 3 days ago, we'll see how that does.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

@Glen_Cove_5511 Check out this video for soil loosening solutions.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I recommend Penterra as a soil penetrant.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

@adgattoni We're going to find out very soon how it penetrates hyrdrophobic, mostly silt soil. My Penterra should arrive sometime tomorrow and I plan on getting it down this weekend.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=208&p=298557&hilit=Wetting+sgent#p298557

Wealth of information here.

A lot of people are using tournament ready, lesco has a few products as well. Ypu know about penterra. Check out aquatrols revolution.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> I recommend Penterra as a soil penetrant.


X1 I've applied this about a week ago to my clay soil where doesn't penetrate well. 1 oz per gallon in my spreadermate. We are about to get hit with a heat wave, time will tell.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I applied Penterra (1 TSP/gallon) with an Ortho sprayer last night. Hoping to see some difference in the soil accepting water instead of running off.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> I applied Penterra (1 TSP/gallon) with an Ortho sprayer last night. Hoping to see some difference in the soil accepting water instead of running off.


I hope you rinsed it in, it's less of a risk with an Ortho sprayer but it can still burn if left on the foliage.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> Glen_Cove_5511 said:
> 
> 
> > I applied Penterra (1 TSP/gallon) with an Ortho sprayer last night. Hoping to see some difference in the soil accepting water instead of running off.
> ...


Yes, I watered it in with 1/2" irrigation immediately after and the again the next morning. I tested a few areas last night which would have 24 hours later and didn't really see any difference.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Don't expect a miracle. Most of these products work better when applied prior to drought/hydrophobic. I think most recommend starting in May, so the product can move into the root zone.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

g-man said:


> Don't expect a miracle. Most of these products work better when applied prior to drought/hydrophobic. I think most recommend starting in May, so the product can move into the root zone.


Thanks @g-man. Makes sense... I will say that Geoponics customer service has already responded to my application questions. They are going to work directly with me to ensure a proper application. I'll update this thread after working with them.


----------

